# Goodyear ComforTred Tires



## PSUCruze717 (Aug 28, 2015)

I just put 4 new ComforTreds on my 2014 Cruze ECO MT. I do a lot of long distance highway driving so I wanted something that would provide more cushion and less road noise. So far, I am impressed. ECO gas mileage during my commute has not suffered and still get 40.0 to 41.5 mpg on my way to and from work. I will fill up today and do a full tank mpg evaluation. I'm going to try and do a yearly review if possible on tred wear, comfort, and mpg to see how they compare to the Goodyear Fuel Max tires.


----------



## PSUCruze717 (Aug 28, 2015)

First week on. Average of 39.1 MPG. Not much of a drop but I also had my PA Emission inspection, which when In at 40.5 and out at 36.5. The ride so far nice and smooth with little road noise.


----------



## PSUCruze717 (Aug 28, 2015)

Loving the tires. Rides very smooth with about 5k miles on them. Gas milage is around 37 mpg. Probably a little low since I do a little more stop and go driving to meet up with some carpoolers.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

What were the previous tires? And what psi do you heave the current set at?


----------



## PSUCruze717 (Aug 28, 2015)

Really late here. Almost have 40k on them. Sti.ll enjoying the tires. Keep them at 40 psi


----------

